# Celebrities driving Tesla's



## GDN

Happen to look up at one of the evening celebrity news shows and saw Brad Pitt getting in to his X. Complete with chrome delete. I've seen others as well. Which celebs and stars have you seen in a Tesla?


----------



## FRC

GDN said:


> Happen to look up at one of the evening celebrity news shows and saw Brad Pitt getting in to his X. Complete with chrome delete. I've seen others as well. Which celebs and stars have you seen in a Tesla?


My wife(she's watching).


----------



## garsh

Sergey Brin, of Google fame.


----------



## garsh

Inside EVs has an article on this subject:

https://insideevs.com/news/341022/these-celebrities-love-their-very-distinctive-tesla-vehicles/

will.i.am's Model S is pretty distinctive. I remember hearing about it originally a few years ago. Those no-detail wheels are incredible.


----------



## kort6776

does it make you feel good that some celebrity bought the same car as you? personally I don't need that sort of affirmation of my choices


----------



## GDN

kort6776 said:


> does it make you feel good that some celebrity bought the same car as you? personally I don't need that sort of affirmation of my choices


Not at all - have no need for it and in fact I've not seen a sighting of a celebrity in a 3 at all, they all have an S or an X and I'm more than happy in my 3. When I saw Brad and started the thread, I was really thinking more along the lines of the advertisement and exposure for Tesla. There are millions that are impressed by that, if they weren't we wouldn't have the celebrity sighting news shows at all. By the way - I don't watch these shows on purpose, it just happens to come on after the news I watch.


----------



## garsh

GDN said:


> When I saw Brad and started the thread....


I never really considered myself a celebrity. But thanks!


----------



## lance.bailey

Sheryl Crow famously has a Tesla. She says it cost less than her mini-van, so it might be a 3, can't see a mini-van costing more than an X


----------



## lance.bailey

FRC said:


> My wife(she's watching).





garsh said:


> I never really considered myself a celebrity. But thanks!


@FRC considers his wife a celebrity (as do all wise husbands) so why not you as well


----------



## CalTeslaM3

Jay Leno 2008 Roadster


----------



## BluestarE3

garsh said:


> Sergey Brin, of Google fame.


Maybe massive fins will make a comeback in cars?


----------



## GDN

Ryan Phillipe on Kimmel tonight reveals he drove across country in his Tesla this past year to Delaware where he is from. He talks about trying camping mode and auto pilot and how he is a fan of the water bottle trick - I'll just leave that right there. Kimmel reveals his wife has one too, but Kimmel basically plays as though he knows very little about it. They also talk a little about range anxiety and charging. Fairly detailed Tesla conversation.


----------



## GDN

A little bit of a cross post, but news tonight showing Willie getting his Covid vaccination, driving a Tesla in Austin. I think it is an X (maybe an S, I don't see enough of the interiors of these models). If Elon would put him in the first Cybertruck in a year and let him drive it out ofthe Texas factory sales will explode more than they have..


----------



## garsh

Oprah Winfrey


----------



## Mad Hungarian

I was so happy to discover that my favorite director Mr. Spielberg is Team T...


----------

